# CDC Director Takes Back Comments



## win231 (Apr 2, 2021)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/vaccinated-people-spread-virus-dont-121235173.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 2, 2021)

If there's one thing I've learned about Covid vaccines... there isn't much that anybody knows about them, other than acting like tape recorders and repeating everything to the general public that they were told.

The latest out of Canada, people who had the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine should ensure that their follow-up vaccine is from another maker (not Oxford-AstraZeneca).

Nothing like learning and experimenting on people along the way.  

As of Monday, here in BC, new strict measures were implemented once again.

B.C. is implementing a three-week "circuit breaker"- style lockdown, introducing sweeping new restrictions on indoor dining in restaurants, group fitness and worship services.

*- All food and liquor-serving premises must pivot to takeout or delivery service. Indoor dining is suspended, though patios will remain open.

- People dining on patios should do so with their immediate household or core bubble only.

- Indoor, adult group fitness activities of any kind are paused. Gyms and fitness centres are restricted to individual or one-on-one activities.

- A previous announcement allowing for limited indoor worship services has been suspended. 

- Public health guidance for schools has also been amended and now encourages students down to Grade 4 to wear masks while at school.

- The Whistler-Blackcomb ski resort will also be closed.*


----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm beginning to believe those who say this will not be over until 2024/25. Hard to take.


----------



## win231 (Apr 2, 2021)

Here in Los Angeles, the news reported that indoor dining will be allowed in a few days.
But some of the regulations are  rather amusing.  One of my favorites:_  "If you're not eating, you must wear a mask."_
Well, apparently (unlike other inconsiderate viruses), Covid will not infect anyone while they're eating.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

I hate to say it...but I really do believe we are stuck with this virus for the remainder of our lives. Regardless of the vaccines. If people are getting it after being fully vaccinated there may not be a thing that can be done about it. If they offer a booster I'm taking it. If the vaccine is all that stands between me and deaths door...I'm gonna at least try to survive a little longer.

I hope everyone stays safe no matter how you choose to do so.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> If there's one thing I've learned about Covid vaccines... there isn't much that anybody knows about them, other than acting like tape recorders and repeating everything to the general public that they were told.
> 
> The latest out of Canada, people who had the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine should ensure that their follow-up vaccine is from another maker (not Oxford-AstraZeneca).
> 
> ...


So what prompted this? Did the numbers go up there?


----------



## Don M. (Apr 2, 2021)

chic said:


> I'm beginning to believe those who say this will not be over until 2024/25. Hard to take.



No one knows how long this virus will be a problem....everyone is "learning as they go".  It's almost a wonder that the scientists have been able to come up with what appears to be worthwhile vaccines this quickly.  

One thing is for sure....the longer that some people resist getting vaccinated, and continue to ignore the mask and distancing recommendations...the longer we will be living with this pandemic.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

According to the OP link, Walensky said the data suggests that vaccinated people don't carry the virus or get sick, and went on to emphasize the importance of wearing masks and maintaining precautions.  That others misinterpreted her comments is on them, not on her.  People need to read and hear what is clearly stated.      

_"In a television interview with MSNBC’s Rachel Maddow, Walensky referred to data published by the CDC showing that one dose of the Moderna or Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine was 80% effective at preventing infection, and two doses were 90% effective.

That certainly suggested that transmission from vaccinated people might be unlikely, but Walensky’s comments hinted that protection was complete. “Our data from the CDC today *suggests* that vaccinated people do not carry the virus, don’t get sick,” she said. “And that it’s not just in the clinical trials, it’s also in real-world data.”

*Walensky went on to emphasize the importance of continuing to wear masks and maintain precautions, even for vaccinated people. Still, the brief comment was widely interpreted as saying that the vaccines offered complete protection against infection or transmission."*_


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> According to the OP link, Walensky said the data suggests that vaccinated people don't carry the virus or get sick, and went on to emphasize the importance of wearing masks and maintaining precautions.  That others misinterpreted her comments is on them, not on her.  People need to read and hear what is clearly stated.
> 
> _"In a television interview with MSNBC’s Rachel Maddow, Walensky referred to data published by the CDC showing that one dose of the Moderna or Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine was 80% effective at preventing infection, and two doses were 90% effective.
> 
> ...


So true. I've noticed some people will read a headline and form an opinion without reading the article. 

Some only skim through an article, missing key points and form an opinion.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 3, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> So true. I've noticed some people will read a headline and form an opinion without reading the article.
> 
> Some only skim through an article, missing key points and form an opinion.


I learned something long ago from some aged and professional journalists.
The first paragraph of a news article must contain: who, what, when, where, why.
The headline should capture the essence of that.
It seems to be missing these "daze" along with  discerning readers.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I learned something long ago from some aged and professional journalists.
> The first paragraph of a news article must contain: who, what, when, where, why.
> The headline should capture the essence of that.
> It seems to be missing these "daze" along with  discerning readers.


The SF subject line, "CDC Director Takes Back Comments" was not the headline for the article.  Both the original article by the NY Times, and Yahoo News republishing of same, carried this headline:
"Can Vaccinated People Spread the Virus? We Don't Know, Scientists Say."​


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2021)

They may not be able to spread it but they can still get it. If they get it after being vaccinated then they could still spread it.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> They may not be able to spread it but they can still get it. If they get it after being vaccinated then they could still spread it.


True.  That's where the missing 5% comes in.  95% effective means 5% can get it.  That's why the CDC and others recommend continuing to wear masks and other safety measures until herd immunity is reached or the virus loses its punch.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> True.  That's where the missing 5% comes in.  95% effective means 5% can get it.  That's why the CDC and others recommend continuing to wear masks and other safety measures until herd immunity is reached or the virus loses its punch.


In all honesty Star do you actually think this herd immunity thing is even viable?


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 3, 2021)

chic said:


> I'm beginning to believe those who say this will not be over until 2024/25. Hard to take.


It's now considered endemic, meaning that after the pandemic - when # of cases subside significantly - it will still be around or come around, just like all endemic viruses.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 3, 2021)

Don M. said:


> No one knows how long this virus will be a problem....everyone is "learning as they go".  It's almost a wonder that the scientists have been able to come up with what appears to be worthwhile vaccines this quickly.
> 
> One thing is for sure....the longer that some people resist getting vaccinated, and continue to ignore the mask and distancing recommendations...the longer we will be living with this pandemic.



Which I like hearing about real life result over experts predictions. No one knows even the ones that have multiple degrees or experience...


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> In all honesty Star do you actually think this herd immunity thing is even viable?



Disliked the barn animal reference...


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> According to the OP link, Walensky said the data suggests that vaccinated people don't carry the virus or get sick, and went on to emphasize the importance of wearing masks and maintaining precautions.  That others misinterpreted her comments is on them, not on her.  People need to read and hear what is clearly stated.
> 
> _"In a television interview with MSNBC’s Rachel Maddow, Walensky referred to data published by the CDC showing that one dose of the Moderna or Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine was 80% effective at preventing infection, and two doses were 90% effective.
> 
> ...



They are thinking. Oh" Look all he little people follow me"  It is our decision not theirs...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Disliked the barn animal reference...


*it's not MY reference. it's not meant to refer to anyone in particular. it's what they've been calling it from the beginning so chill out please.*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Disliked the barn animal reference...


Yes, well we humans tend to want to believe that we aren't animals, despite endless evidence to the contrary. 

Humans develop herd immunity just as other species do. Wish I could take credit for coining the phrase, because it's a good one.


----------



## win231 (Apr 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *it's not MY reference. it's not meant to refer to anyone in particular. it's what they've been calling it from the beginning so chill out please.*


mmmmmmmoooooooo


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> mmmmmmmoooooooo



Hay is on sale....


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *it's not MY reference. it's not meant to refer to anyone in particular. it's what they've been calling it from the beginning so chill out please.*



I realize the experts coin the  phase... They are all trying to to be top expert jerks... I'm fine


----------



## StarSong (Apr 4, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> I realize the experts coin the  phase... They are all trying to to be top expert jerks... I'm fine



Since it was coined in 1923 and has been in strong use by epidemiologistever since, I doubt it will go away anytime soon.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Since it was coined in 1923 and has been in strong use by epidemiologistever since, I doubt it will go away anytime soon.



I agree...


----------



## chic (Apr 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Since it was coined in 1923 and has been in strong use by epidemiologistever since, I doubt it will go away anytime soon.


I'm not offended by it. That's what it is.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

For those who dislike the term "herd immunity," are there any suggestions for a term that means the same thing, that would be less offensive to them?

Critical mass, maybe, but that's been taken already.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunny said:


> For those who dislike the term "herd immunity," are there any suggestions for a term that means the same thing, that would be less offensive to them?
> 
> Critical mass, maybe, but that's been taken already.


Who cares about someone who's so fragile that the term "Herd immunity" could somehow bother them?


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 5, 2021)

A herd is a large number.

Just because it's used in reference to livestock or animal's doesn't take away from its meaning.

Not offensive to me.


----------



## win231 (Apr 5, 2021)

How about _"Bouquet Immunity?"_
Instead of farm animals, it implies....... Roses.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

I can't imagine the term being offensive to anybody, though some have hinted at finding it offensive.

Does "chicken pox" mean the person is being called a chicken? Words are used in many different ways.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)




----------

